# Yummy Pumpkin eating pics



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 8, 2012)

Why are the photos all of a sudden doing that ^^^^ ive never had a size issue before.... is it a new setting????


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 8, 2012)

What else is that on his plate? He's beautiful  and the pictures with pumpkin on the side of his face are cute


----------



## kim86 (Sep 8, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 8, 2012)

veggies, crawdads and mix of ground pork heart/liver, frog legs, grasshopper, silkworm, grass shrimp, turkey, apple snails, blueberries, plum and butternut squash and he had already ate 5 pieces of chicken breast before I grabbed the camera.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmm I'll have to try that mix. I have a picky picky 3 month old lol


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 8, 2012)

If you have an asian market in your area and Hare-today.com gives you lots of choices!


----------



## spark678 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice pics! He looks like he enjoyed them. I too have a problem looking at pictures. I always have to click to open them. Anyone?


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 8, 2012)

I actually went to our Asian market today and grabbed some snails although I haven't tried feeding them to him.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 8, 2012)

spark678 said:


> Nice pics! He looks like he enjoyed them. I too have a problem looking at pictures. I always have to click to open them. Anyone?



I am having the same problem lately. Either at home or on my android. 

Actually right now its not pulling up any pics for me, but I'm on my crappy at-work computer. Will check later.


----------



## Mr.Magoo (Jan 8, 2020)

Do you give your tegu canned or fresh pumpkin? If fresh, do you let him eat the seeds?


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks like he's definitely enjoying his mix of foods


----------

